# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  دپرس شدید :) واسه معدل 18 سال سوم!

## sahoo

سلام به همه عزیزان 
سال سوم ریاضی هستمو واسه امتحانای ترم اول خییییییییییلییی خوندممممم....
اما 
عربی 19 
حسابان 16 
فیزیک 18.25
هندسه 17
شدم (تا الان)

تنها چیزی هم که واسم مهمه معدل بالای 18 هست 
بنظرتون میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## namkarbary

> سلام به همه عزیزان 
> سال سوم ریاضی هستمو واسه امتحانای ترم اول خییییییییییلییی خوندممممم....
> اما 
> عربی 19 
> حسابان 16 
> فیزیک 18.25
> هندسه 17
> شدم (تا الان)
> 
> ...


سلام
حال منم مثل خودته...
دپرس شدید تا گرفتن کارنامه...
مستمر هارو چیکار کردی؟

----------


## ارين٩٣

دوست عزيز الان وقت اين سوال نيست،بايد حسابي خودتو براي نهايي اماده كني،مطمين باش يكم به خودت بياي نهايي ٢٠ ميشي،البته نه معدل كلت!!!
من خودم نهايي كتبي شدم ١٩.٩٤ و البته تاريخ و رايانه افتادم!!!
در ضمن بشدت توصيم اينه براي امثال:
١-فول كتاب درسي تا حد ملكه ي ذهن
٢-كتاباي برسمان كاج بسيااار عالي و محشر هستند و توصيم اينه از همين فردا بخريشون و باهاشون كاركني،فقط يادت باشه كه هندسه و جبرواحتمال و حسابان و بخصوص ٢مورد اول كار يك شبه نيست بايد حسابي براشون وقت بزاري و اينم بدون كه منبع اصلي و محوريت رو بزار رو كتاب درسي،بعد برسمان و مدت زمان امتحان رو هم كلا ٣دوره ي كامل امتحان نهايي خرداد و شهريور و دي فول.مطمين باش نتيجه مي كيري.

----------


## sahoo

> سلام
> حال منم مثل خودته...
> دپرس شدید تا گرفتن کارنامه...
> مستمر هارو چیکار کردی؟


حسابان 17
فیزیک 20
هندسه 20
عربی 20


آقا برای بالا 18 شدن امید هست؟؟
مثلا حسابان چند صدم کم میکنه از معدل؟؟

----------


## namkarbary

> حسابان 17
> فیزیک 20
> هندسه 20
> عربی 20
> 
> 
> آقا برای بالا 18 شدن امید هست؟؟
> مثلا حسابان چند صدم کم میکنه از معدل؟؟


حسابان درس تخصصی شماست و بالاترین ظریب رو داره وخیلی میتونه موثر باشه ولی چون نمرهات در کل خیلی بد نبودن،واگه بقیه درسا رو نمره خوب گرفته باشی می تونی امیدوار باشی...توکلت به خدا باشه...اگه نشد انشالله ترم بعد...

----------


## strider

به خاطر نمرات ترم اول انقدر دپرس شدی؟
مردم برای امتحان نهایی، که تاثیر مستقیم تو کنکور داره هم انقدر دپرس نمیشن.

حالا اگر زیر 18 بشی چی میشه؟ خودم میگم، هیچی نمیشه.
تلاش کن برای امتحان نهایی

----------


## sahoo

درسته چیزی نمیشه 
اما اگه میشد آدم امید بیشتری داشت.........
اخه این حرص داره بچه هایی که با  معلم حسابان خصوصی گرفتن شدم 19 20 
اونوقت منی که 2روز کامل حوندم بدونننن ارفاق 16 بشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

اه اه چقد لوسین شوماها
معدلاتون بالا 19میشه 18 کوجا بود.واااااااااااااا

----------


## v73

سلام
دپرس چیه؟؟اصلا داریم بچه ها؟؟؟
ببینید اولا اینکه به غیر از معدل کتبی سوم هیچ معدل دیگه ای مهم نیس و ارزش فکر کردن و دپرس شدن نداره  :Yahoo (1):  ببینید اصلا کار سختی نیس من معدل کتبیم 19.5 شد؛تسلط کامل برکتاب درسی+بررسی سوالات امتحانات نهایی سالهای گذشته؛به راحتی میتونید از درسها 20 بگیرید؛با یه برنامه ریزی درست همه چی حله؛فقط تا فرصت هست مشکلات درسیتون رو حل کنید تا روی هم جمع نشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohsenb

بابا ول کن خجالت بکش برایه چیزی که اهمیت نداره چرا آخه ناراحتی؟!!!
مهم امتحان نهایی برایه ما سوم ها مخصوصاً ریاضی ترم دوم چندین برابر ترم اول مهمه مخصوصاً حسابان چون حد و مشتق رو می خونیم که سال آینده پیش دانشگاهی اکثر درسمون مشتق هست.امتحان نهایی هم 8 نمره فقط از ترم یک میاد بقیش ترم دو هست.من خودم همه نمره هام از سال پیش بیشتر شد ولی به خاطر جبر که ضریب دو هم هست ولی معلممون خیلی بد تصحیح کرد و منم 4 نمره رو نمی دونستم میاد خیلی بد گرفتم.ولی هنوز کارناممون رو ندادن شروع کردم دارم اشکال هایی که داشتم رو بر طرف می کنم چه عمومی چه اختصاصی.همین الان جبر رو تموم کردم تا جایی که معلم درس داده.نگران نباش فقط نمره روی برگه امتحان نهایی تو کنکور تأثیر داره.البته شما با این نمره هایی که نوشتی می تونی به بالای 19 فکر کنی اگه نمره های دیگه هم خوب باشه

----------


## Masood11

اصلن دنبال نمره نباش! چون هر چی بیشتر دنبالش کنی بیشتر دور میشه! باید کاری کنی که نمره بیاد دنبالت! چجوری؟ با خوب درس خوندن و درک و فهم دروس حتی حفظیاتیاش!
من امسال که دنبال نمره نبودم( چون تاثیر خاصیم نداره) نمراتم به مراتب بهتر از سالای قبل شده! اونموقع فقط دنبال نمره بودم ولی الان میخام درسا رو بفهمم و تو ذهنم حک بشه پس بهتر یاد میگیرم و نمراتمم میکشه بالا!

----------


## Amirio

بسپار به خدا.....

معدلت بهترین چیزی که میخوای میشه!

----------


## maral76

منم همه نمره هام 20 شد فیزیک کلا یه صفحه شو ندیدم سفید دادم خیلی نمره ام کم شد ولی معلممون گفت بازم معدلت بالای 19 میشه

----------


## 10100

دوستان میشه یکی تاثیر معدل و کلا نمرات رو از 2 دبیرستان تا پیش بگه ؟؟؟ 
هر کی یه چیزی میگه . ادم نمیدونه به حرف کی اعتماد کنه .

----------


## v73

سلام
قول میدی حرف منو باور کنی؟  :Yahoo (1):  کاملا صادقانه میگم؛تنها معدلی که در کنکور موثره امتحانات کتبی امتحانات نهایی سال سومه؛فقط و فقط همین؛بچه ها یه مسایلی رو تا نیاد دانشگاه باور نمی‌کنیم؛یکیش هم همین امتحاناست که هیج جا تاثیر نداره فقط سعیتون یادگیری درسها باشه و حرص نخورید

----------


## nahid

من فارغ التحصيل تجربي و كنكوري 93 هستم.من تو شهر كوچيكي زندگي ميكردم كه معلماش همه تبعيدي بودن يا سال اول تدرسشون بود.رفتيم اموزش پرورش اعتراض كرديم .اوناهم بجاي حمايت ما بخش نامه فرستادن كه بچه ها خودشون بايد درس بدن سر كلاس.بايد كنفرانس بدن .اخه ژنتيك چيزيه كه من با كنفراس همكلاسيم بفهمم و برم تو امتحان نهايي 20 بشم ؟اخه كي فيزيك و شيمي و رياضيو كنفرانس داده تاحالا؟ شما اگه جاي من بوديد مرده بودين.خواهر من برادر من شرايط شما كه از من بد تر نيست كه .امكاناتتون كه از من كمتر نيست بلكه بيشتر هم هست.ديگه دپرس شدن نداره.با تلاش و استفاده از كتاباي كمك اموزشي ميتونين 20 بشين.خداشاهده شما از من  كه ديگه عقب مونده تر نيستين كه .شما كل كتاباي تو بازارو آمارشو دارين ولي من حتي تا امسال اسمشونم نشنيده بودم.پس يه يا علي بگو و برو سر درست كه خدا خودش ميخواد يه بيست  براي درس خوندنت جايزه بده.

----------


## sahoo

ممنون از همه دوستان 
نه آخه اصلاااااا دپرس من واسه این نیست که ترم اول زیر 18 بشم ........
برای خود من معدل ترم اول اصصصصصن اهمیت نداره

اما یکسری قول هایی بهم داده شده از طرف خانواده که بالای 18 بشم عملی میشه 
و اون قول ها است که آدم رو دپرس میکنه......  :Yahoo (94):  

خداکنه بالای 18 بشیم 
به 18.00001 هم راضی هستیم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amirio

> ممنون از همه دوستان 
> نه آخه اصلاااااا دپرس من واسه این نیست که ترم اول زیر 18 بشم ........
> برای خود من معدل ترم اول اصصصصصن اهمیت نداره
> 
> اما یکسری قول هایی بهم داده شده از طرف خانواده که بالای 18 بشم عملی میشه 
> و اون قول ها است که آدم رو دپرس میکنه......  
> 
> خداکنه بالای 18 بشیم 
> به 18.00001 هم راضی هستیم



خیلی الکی غصه میخوری!

شاسکول هم باشی با این ارفاق های که معلم ها میکنن 19 میشی! تو که ماکست 18.

از خدا 20 بخواه. ترم دوم از خدا بیست براش تلاش کن و توکل داشته باش. مث ابخوردن 20 میگیری! امتحان نهایی ها هیچی نیستن. هیچی! فقط یکم تلاش و توکل..... معدل : 20.

من الله توفیق.....

التماس دعای فرج.....

----------


## karim04

شاید خنده دار باشه اینکه میگم ولی بالاخره تو دبیرستان اونم سال سوم تونستم معدل 20 بگیرم. یکی از انگیزه هام حسادتی بود(البته حسادت فقط درسی) که نسبت به یکی از هم کلاسیام داشتم..و الان فهمیدم وقتی آدم با انگیزه درس بخونه هر چی دلش بخواد میشه

----------


## r-nazary

[QUOTE=v73;147062]سلام
قول میدی حرف منو باور کنی؟  :Yahoo (1):  کاملا صادقانه میگم؛تنها معدلی که در کنکور موثره امتحانات کتبی امتحانات نهایی سال سومه؛فقط و فقط همین؛بچه ها یه مسایلی رو تا نیاد دانشگاه باور نمی‌کنیم؛یکیش هم همین امتحاناست که هیج جا تاثیر نداره فقط سعیتون یادگیری درسها باشه و حرص نخورید[/ 
اره به نظر منم زیاد به معدل فکر نکنید که چند درصد تافیر داره؟تاثیر منفی داره یا مثبت؟من معدل کتبی سومم 16 شد متاسفانه که اونم به خاطر دستم کم گرفتن امتحانای نهایی اینجوری شد ولی خب دیگه کاریه که شده اصلا بهش فکر نمیکنم فقط مهم برام فهمیدن درساس وبالا بردن درصدام.دوستان موفق باشید

----------


## r-nazary

> من فارغ التحصيل تجربي و كنكوري 93 هستم.من تو شهر كوچيكي زندگي ميكردم كه معلماش همه تبعيدي بودن يا سال اول تدرسشون بود.رفتيم اموزش پرورش اعتراض كرديم .اوناهم بجاي حمايت ما بخش نامه فرستادن كه بچه ها خودشون بايد درس بدن سر كلاس.بايد كنفرانس بدن .اخه ژنتيك چيزيه كه من با كنفراس همكلاسيم بفهمم و برم تو امتحان نهايي 20 بشم ؟اخه كي فيزيك و شيمي و رياضيو كنفرانس داده تاحالا؟ شما اگه جاي من بوديد مرده بودين.خواهر من برادر من شرايط شما كه از من بد تر نيست كه .امكاناتتون كه از من كمتر نيست بلكه بيشتر هم هست.ديگه دپرس شدن نداره.با تلاش و استفاده از كتاباي كمك اموزشي ميتونين 20 بشين.خداشاهده شما از من  كه ديگه عقب مونده تر نيستين كه .شما كل كتاباي تو بازارو آمارشو دارين ولي من حتي تا امسال اسمشونم نشنيده بودم.پس يه يا علي بگو و برو سر درست كه خدا خودش ميخواد يه بيست  براي درس خوندنت جايزه بده.


من درکت میکنم و میفهمم چی میگی چون معلمای ماهم افتضاح بودن الان همه از دم تو مدارس نمونه دولتی درس میخونن از همون اول دبیرستان باهاشون تستای کنکور کارمیکنن اما تو مدرسه ی ما اصلا بچه ها به تنها چیزی که فکر نمیکردن کنکورو درس خوندن بود مدیر مدرسه مون که هیچی اصلا به فکر پیشرفت بچه ها نبود الان اکثر مدرسه ها بچه هاشونو به صورت گروهی تو ازمونا ثبت نام میکنن تونوقت مدیر ما فقط فکرش این بود ببینه کی لاک زده کی موهاشو ریخته بیرون کی گوشی اورده.....هههههههیییی حمل بر خودستایی نباشه ولی من وضعیت درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه تویه مدرسه خوب درس میخوندم یا حداقل کسی بود که منو نسبت به کنکور اشنا و راهنماییم کنه قطعا میتونست یکی از رتبه های برتر باشم اما حیف باید در ارزوش بسوزییییییم

----------


## nahid

> من درکت میکنم و میفهمم چی میگی چون معلمای ماهم افتضاح بودن الان همه از دم تو مدارس نمونه دولتی درس میخونن از همون اول دبیرستان باهاشون تستای کنکور کارمیکنن اما تو مدرسه ی ما اصلا بچه ها به تنها چیزی که فکر نمیکردن کنکورو درس خوندن بود مدیر مدرسه مون که هیچی اصلا به فکر پیشرفت بچه ها نبود الان اکثر مدرسه ها بچه هاشونو به صورت گروهی تو ازمونا ثبت نام میکنن تونوقت مدیر ما فقط فکرش این بود ببینه کی لاک زده کی موهاشو ریخته بیرون کی گوشی اورده.....هههههههیییی حمل بر خودستایی نباشه ولی من وضعیت درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه تویه مدرسه خوب درس میخوندم یا حداقل کسی بود که منو نسبت به کنکور اشنا و راهنماییم کنه قطعا میتونست یکی از رتبه های برتر باشم اما حیف باید در ارزوش بسوزییییییم


 فقط تو منو درك ميكني

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

دوســــــــــتان عزیز همه جای ایران اینطوره یا شایدم کل جهان اینطوره..اصلا مهم نیست

مهم اینه که شما هدف خودتونو بشناسید و واسش تلاش کنید...کلاس ما که دیگه افتضاح بود

هیچکس درس نمیخوند بخدا..الان نصف یا بیشتر از نصف کلاس ما پشت کنکوری هستن و خیلی پشیمونن که چرا فرصتشونو از دست دادن اما الان در حد لالیگا درس میخونن

به شما توصیه میکنم بهونه گیری نکیند که بهونه زیاده.

معلم های زیادی هستن که به دانش اموزان اهمیت میدن اما خود دانش اموز یا داوطلب کوتاهی میکنه من اینو همه جای مدارس استانمون دیدم که میگم..لطفا اراده کنید و تلاش!

----------


## maral76

> من درکت میکنم و میفهمم چی میگی چون معلمای ماهم افتضاح بودن الان همه از دم تو مدارس نمونه دولتی درس میخونن از همون اول دبیرستان باهاشون تستای کنکور کارمیکنن اما تو مدرسه ی ما اصلا بچه ها به تنها چیزی که فکر نمیکردن کنکورو درس خوندن بود مدیر مدرسه مون که هیچی اصلا به فکر پیشرفت بچه ها نبود الان اکثر مدرسه ها بچه هاشونو به صورت گروهی تو ازمونا ثبت نام میکنن تونوقت مدیر ما فقط فکرش این بود ببینه کی لاک زده کی موهاشو ریخته بیرون کی گوشی اورده.....هههههههیییی حمل بر خودستایی نباشه ولی من وضعیت درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه تویه مدرسه خوب درس میخوندم یا حداقل کسی بود که منو نسبت به کنکور اشنا و راهنماییم کنه قطعا میتونست یکی از رتبه های برتر باشم اما حیف باید در ارزوش بسوزییییییم


*ولی من با نظر خانوم دکتر و شما مخالفم
شهرستان ما هم خیلی کوچیک و تقریبا دور افتاده است ولی خود مردمش مثلا دبیرمون توی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر درس خوندن و اومدن دارن برای شهر خودشون خدمت می کنن با اینکه می تونن برن توی شهر بزرگتر و پیشرفت کنن و موفق تر بشن 
همه دبیرهای ما مال شهر خودمونن حتی مزخرف ترین مدرسه شهرمون بهترین دبیرا رو داره سالیانه کلی پزشکی میده شهرمون این که دبیر و مشاور خوب توی شهر باشه بستگی به مردم اون شهر داره  حتما توی شهرتون مردم براشون اینده بقیه همشهری هاشون مهم نیست
یا کتاب خونه توی شهر ما هم زیاد همه کتاب ها در دسترس نیست ولی این خرید اینترنتی رو گذاشتن برای همین موقع ها 
بچه ها برای درس نخوندن و خودمون رو قانع کردن هزار و یک دلیل هست !*

----------


## r-nazary

> *ولی من با نظر خانوم دکتر و شما مخالفم
> شهرستان ما هم خیلی کوچیک و تقریبا دور افتاده است ولی خود مردمش مثلا دبیرمون توی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر درس خوندن و اومدن دارن برای شهر خودشون خدمت می کنن با اینکه می تونن برن توی شهر بزرگتر و پیشرفت کنن و موفق تر بشن 
> همه دبیرهای ما مال شهر خودمونن حتی مزخرف ترین مدرسه شهرمون بهترین دبیرا رو داره سالیانه کلی پزشکی میده شهرمون این که دبیر و مشاور خوب توی شهر باشه بستگی به مردم اون شهر داره  حتما توی شهرتون مردم براشون اینده بقیه همشهری هاشون مهم نیست
> یا کتاب خونه توی شهر ما هم زیاد همه کتاب ها در دسترس نیست ولی این خرید اینترنتی رو گذاشتن برای همین موقع ها 
> بچه ها برای درس نخوندن و خودمون رو قانع کردن هزار و یک دلیل هست !*


بله عزیزم حق با شماست .اما من منظورم امکانات نبود مسوئولین مدارس باید به  بچه ها اهمیت بدن بهشون انگیزه بدن براشون ارزش قائل بشن به فکر پیشرفت  بچه ها باشن نه مسائل حاشیه ای به نظر شما چرا مناطق محروم توی شهرای بزرگ  وضعیت درسیشون از روستاهای دور افتاده بدتره و حتی رتبه های برتر در چند  سال اخیر تماما از شهرستانا هستن چون توی شهرای بزرگ انقدر تبلیغات زیاد  شده که بچه ها از اون مسیر اصلی خارج شدن یا حتی به بچه هایی که توی مدارس  سطح پایین درس میخونن اصلا اهمیت نمیدن.اما بچه هایی که توی روستاها زندگی  میکنن شاید سطح سواد معلم اونها از معلم های شهرای بزرگ کم تر باشه اما  انگیزه که به بچه ها میده و تشویقی که میکنه خودش نصف راهو برای بچه ها  هموار میکنه.وقتی دبیری زبان من میومد سر کلاس به خیال خودش میخواست بچه  هارو اگاه کنه میگفت شما با این وضعیت درسیتون هیچی نمیشید دیگه چه انتظاری  از اون مدرسه میشه داشت.یک راه صدساله رو نمیشه یک شبه طی کرد برای رتبه  برتر شدن باید از پایه از دوم دبیرستان شروع کرد کاری که الان تو مدرسه های  غیر دولتی انجام میشه اما مدارس دولتی اهمیتی به اون نمیدن و گذشته از همه  این مسائل من با حرف اقا  پیمان موافقم مهم تلاش و همت بچه هاست برای موفقیت و  این مسائل اشکالاتی هست که توی سیستم اموزشی کشور ما وجود داره

----------


## nahid

> *ولی من با نظر خانوم دکتر و شما مخالفم
> شهرستان ما هم خیلی کوچیک و تقریبا دور افتاده است ولی خود مردمش مثلا دبیرمون توی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر درس خوندن و اومدن دارن برای شهر خودشون خدمت می کنن با اینکه می تونن برن توی شهر بزرگتر و پیشرفت کنن و موفق تر بشن 
> همه دبیرهای ما مال شهر خودمونن حتی مزخرف ترین مدرسه شهرمون بهترین دبیرا رو داره سالیانه کلی پزشکی میده شهرمون این که دبیر و مشاور خوب توی شهر باشه بستگی به مردم اون شهر داره حتما توی شهرتون مردم براشون اینده بقیه همشهری هاشون مهم نیست
> یا کتاب خونه توی شهر ما هم زیاد همه کتاب ها در دسترس نیست ولی این خرید اینترنتی رو گذاشتن برای همین موقع ها 
> بچه ها برای درس نخوندن و خودمون رو قانع کردن هزار و یک دلیل هست !*


با نظر من مخالفي؟مگه من چي گفتم؟گفتم ما امكانات نداريم. دروغ گفتم؟

----------


## maral76

> بله عزیزم حق با شماست .اما من منظورم امکانات نبود مسوئولین مدارس باید به  بچه ها اهمیت بدن بهشون انگیزه بدن براشون ارزش قائل بشن به فکر پیشرفت  بچه ها باشن نه مسائل حاشیه ای به نظر شما چرا مناطق محروم توی شهرای بزرگ  وضعیت درسیشون از روستاهای دور افتاده بدتره و حتی رتبه های برتر در چند  سال اخیر تماما از شهرستانا هستن چون توی شهرای بزرگ انقدر تبلیغات زیاد  شده که بچه ها از اون مسیر اصلی خارج شدن یا حتی به بچه هایی که توی مدارس  سطح پایین درس میخونن اصلا اهمیت نمیدن.اما بچه هایی که توی روستاها زندگی  میکنن شاید سطح سواد معلم اونها از معلم های شهرای بزرگ کم تر باشه اما  انگیزه که به بچه ها میده و تشویقی که میکنه خودش نصف راهو برای بچه ها  هموار میکنه.وقتی دبیری زبان من میومد سر کلاس به خیال خودش میخواست بچه  هارو اگاه کنه میگفت شما با این وضعیت درسیتون هیچی نمیشید دیگه چه انتظاری  از اون مدرسه میشه داشت.یک راه صدساله رو نمیشه یک شبه طی کرد برای رتبه  برتر شدن باید از پایه از دوم دبیرستان شروع کرد کاری که الان تو مدرسه های  غیر دولتی انجام میشه اما مدارس دولتی اهمیتی به اون نمیدن و گذشته از همه  این مسائل من با حرف اقا  پیمان موافقم مهم تلاش و همت بچه هاست برای موفقیت و  این مسائل اشکالاتی هست که توی سیستم اموزشی کشور ما وجود داره


*منظورت رو درک می کنم عزیزم توی شهر ما  بهترین دبیرستان هم به اول و دوم اصلا اهمیت نمی دن مزخرف ترین دبیر ها رو میارن ولی بچه ها بیکار نمی شینن میرن کلاس می گیرن اگه نتونن سی دی می گیرن بازم اگه نتونستن تلاششون رو بالا می برن 
من دبیر ریاضی خودم 60 یا 70 سالشه هر روز میاد سر کلاس میگه شما پرستاری  ازاد هم قبول نمی شید با اینکه امتحان ترم من خودم 20 گرفتم مستمر هامم عالیه ولی نگاه حرفش کن این حرفاش باعث شده دو برابر قبل ریاضی بخونم و بهش نشون بدم که من می تونم پزشکی قبول بشم .سعی کن با بدترین چیزا برای خودت یه نوع انگیزه درست کنی توی کنکور اول اول اعتماد بنفس حرف اول رو می زنه بعد درس خوندن تو اول باید خودت به خودت ایمان داشته باشی(البته خودم این مدت اعتماد بنفسم 0 شده)
ببخشید زیاد حرف زدم دوستم

*

----------


## l3izar

عـاقا شما جای من بودی چی کار میکردی؟!؟
عربی10
فیزیک14
هندسه13
در کل هم معدل 16/90
 :Y (651):

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

> عـاقا شما جای من بودی چی کار میکردی؟!؟عربی10فیزیک14هندسه1  3در کل هم معدل 16/90


درسته كه معدل شما زياد نيستو در اين دروس نمرات خوب كسب نكرديد اما اينو ب ياد داشته باش كه معدل سال سوم خيلي باارزشه و ب همين سادكي از نمراتت و معدل نيم سال اولت نااميد نشوواسه معدل كتبي تلاش كن كه واقعا ارزشمنده!نميخوام نااميدت كنم فقط بهترين كار اينه كه اول تشريحي خوب بخوني و بعد تستي بزني و بيشتر تلاش كن كه انشالله موفق بشي!

----------


## milad65

> عـاقا شما جای من بودی چی کار میکردی؟!؟
> عربی10
> فیزیک14
> هندسه13
> در کل هم معدل 16/90


عب نداره دادا . واسه نوبت دوم سعی کن بهترین نمره رو بگیری . 

این عربی سر خیالیارو به باد داده  :Y (726):

----------


## l3izar

> درسته كه معدل شما زياد نيستو در اين دروس نمرات خوب كسب نكرديد اما اينو ب ياد داشته باش كه معدل سال سوم خيلي باارزشه و ب همين سادكي از نمراتت و معدل نيم سال اولت نااميد نشوواسه معدل كتبي تلاش كن كه واقعا ارزشمنده!نميخوام نااميدت كنم فقط بهترين كار اينه كه اول تشريحي خوب بخوني و بعد تستي بزني و بيشتر تلاش كن كه انشالله موفق بشي!


ممنون 
ولی کم کاری از خودم بود کلا برای هر درسی بیشتر از 2-3 ساعت وقت نمیزاشتم اونم فقط صبحها...
خودم هم انتظار بیشتری از خودم نداشتم حتی انتظار تشدید هم داشتم!!!

----------


## l3izar

> عب نداره دادا . واسه نوبت دوم سعی کن بهترین نمره رو بگیری . 
> 
> این عربی سر خیالیارو به باد داده


ممنون.
برای نوبت دوم تصمیم جدی گرفتم سخت درس بخونم
اوه اوه از این درس متنفرم تا حالا نمره بالای 15 تو عربی نداشتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad65

> ممنون.
> *برای نوبت دوم تصمیم جدی گرفتم سخت درس بخونم*
> اوه اوه از این درس متنفرم تا حالا نمره بالای 15 تو عربی نداشتم


همین اراده و روحیه ی قویت خیلیییی خوبه ... موفق باشی 

والا من یجورایی با عربی کنار اومدم البته با تشریحیش ....... ولی تست عربی و اصلا نمیشه زد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## l3izar

> همین اراده و روحیه ی قویت خیلیییی خوبه ... موفق باشی 
> 
> والا من یجورایی با عربی کنار اومدم البته با تشریحیش ....... ولی تست عربی و اصلا نمیشه زد


ممنون , تو هم موفق باشی

من کلا از پایه تو درس عربی ضعیف بودم و همچنین تنفرم از این درس بیشتر باعث میشه مطالبش رو درک نکنم

----------


## sis413

> من درکت میکنم و میفهمم چی میگی چون معلمای ماهم افتضاح بودن الان همه از دم تو مدارس نمونه دولتی درس میخونن از همون اول دبیرستان باهاشون تستای کنکور کارمیکنن اما تو مدرسه ی ما اصلا بچه ها به تنها چیزی که فکر نمیکردن کنکورو درس خوندن بود مدیر مدرسه مون که هیچی اصلا به فکر پیشرفت بچه ها نبود الان اکثر مدرسه ها بچه هاشونو به صورت گروهی تو ازمونا ثبت نام میکنن تونوقت مدیر ما فقط فکرش این بود ببینه کی لاک زده کی موهاشو ریخته بیرون کی گوشی اورده.....هههههههیییی حمل بر خودستایی نباشه ولی من وضعیت درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه تویه مدرسه خوب درس میخوندم یا حداقل کسی بود که منو نسبت به کنکور اشنا و راهنماییم کنه قطعا میتونست یکی از رتبه های برتر باشم اما حیف باید در ارزوش بسوزییییییم


باباتست کجا بود من خودم نمونه دولتی درس می خونم اگه شما یه تست دیدین منم دیدم تازه به مدیرم اعتراض کردیم ولی کوگوش شنوا

----------


## r-nazary

> باباتست کجا بود من خودم نمونه دولتی درس می خونم اگه شما یه تست دیدین منم دیدم تازه به مدیرم اعتراض کردیم ولی کوگوش شنوا


من کسی رو میشناسم که دومه نمونه دولتی میخونه از همین حالا باهاشون تست های کنکورو کار میکنن براشون فوق العاده میزارن از همین الان کتاب تست گرفته تست کار میکنه.من دیگه نمیدونم این مدرسه شما چرا اینکارارو نمیکنه.پول الکی بهشون میدید دیگه..... :Y (479):  :Y (672):  :Yahoo (35):

----------

